# Does Anybody Fish North Baltimore Reservoir?



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Does the DNR not stock it? It's not listed on their website


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

I fish it here and there. I think they stock/have stocked the newer one. But I've never heard of them stocking the older one.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There used to be walleye/saugeye in the old one I never caught one, found a dead one on the rocks That was a good ten years ago or more


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, I fish there sometimes and catch nice bass. They are healthy and active.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It was a honey hole for Saugeye for a few years as well as perch but that is behind us now. The new one that is . I still fish it once or twice a year in the evening.


----------

